# North Cyprus yes or big no ?



## stefan78 (Jan 10, 2019)

hi

after few visit in Cyprus i decide to move there

i plan it for 2020 now is preparation time

i'm looking to buy property and when searching online i see you can get much more for your money in North

i know is no EU and is some other issues but looks like people live there...

anyone here have any experience with living in North?

i notice prices are great and also often payment plan is offered...

please let me know your thoughts about it

or just focus on South?

thanks in advance


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

A big NO if you want to be on the safe side of legality!

Here’s what the UK Goverment advises:

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/how-to-property-in-cyprus#buying-property-in-the-north-of-cyprus


----------



## stefan78 (Jan 10, 2019)

thank you 

only reason i was thinking about it was payment plan for house purchase but looks like it will be better to stay safe...

thanks again


----------



## ConstantinosPap (Feb 27, 2019)

stefan78 said:


> thank you
> 
> only reason i was thinking about it was payment plan for house purchase but looks like it will be better to stay safe...
> 
> thanks again


Yes better to stay at this side witch is recognised worldwide nobody can guarantee to you about the occupied areas.


----------



## Labronia (Dec 28, 2016)

A lovely place to visit but not somewhere I would want to live as it is not part of the EU and so does not incur the same benefits. Perhaps rent first to find out which area suits your lifestyle and your budget?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Labronia said:


> A lovely place to visit but not somewhere I would want to live as it is not part of the EU and so does not incur the same benefits. Perhaps rent first to find out which area suits your lifestyle and your budget?


Technically that's not true as it was the island of Cyprus that became part of the EU. When you visit the North the land you stand on is part of the EU however it has been invaded by a foreign power. You can also see quite a few signs in the North telling of EU financing for projects like roads and schools. I have no idea how and to whom the money is paid given that the EU does not recognise the TRNC.

I do agree it's a lovely place to visit with lots of sites, friendly people and the finest beaches on the island.

Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Pete has hit the nail on the head. The TRNC is indeed technically part of the EU, and thus any Turkish *Cypriot* living in the TRNC is fully entitled to an EU (Republic of Cyprus) passport with full freedom of travel to all other EU countries. However, any goods or people travelling into the EU *must* travel through an official port of entry, which is controlled by the recognised government of that country. There are no legal ports of entry in the illegally occupied TRNC, so the ‘official’ border for customs and excise purposes is actually at the crossing points. Similarly, any flight from Ercan airport *must* first land in Turkey before completing its journey to any international destination.


----------



## Labronia (Dec 28, 2016)

I was planning to bring my motor home over and eventually living in TRNC but when I found out my EHIC was not accepted and I would have to take out private medical care it put me off. Also, I believe the UK State Pension payment would remain fixed at the amount set when I arrived. Hence my reference to 'benefits' in a previous post.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Labronia said:


> I was planning to bring my motor home over and eventually living in TRNC but when I found out my EHIC was not accepted and I would have to take out private medical care it put me off. Also, I believe the UK State Pension payment would remain fixed at the amount set when I arrived. Hence my reference to 'benefits' in a previous post.


Your EHIC is only acceptable for short term in any EU country. For holidays etc. Once you are living in Cyprus or any other EU country it is no longer acceptable. You would still have to have private medical insurance in the Republic of Cyprus unless you are working and paying into the social fund or you are retired and have an SI form from the UK.


----------



## garner (Mar 14, 2019)

I have been to North Cyprus many times, it is definitely a very attractive place. The politics of the Cyprus issue is very complex but I can surely say that safety is not a major issue at all. But I also think that it isn't worth to lose EU membership for North Cyrpus.


----------



## richardmm (Dec 17, 2017)

Some sensible advice above. In reality north Cyprus is a good option for many and as you have identified, prices are very significantly cheaper. The main things to bear in mind are pension aspects. Since the Uk is leaving the EU concerns in that regard are not relevant except that there MAY be problems in using Larnaca airport for Brits leaving in the north in the future (i.e. you will not b able to if you have stayed more than 90 days anywhere in the Island)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

richardmm said:


> Some sensible advice above. In reality north Cyprus is a good option for many and as you have identified, prices are very significantly cheaper. The main things to bear in mind are pension aspects. Since the Uk is leaving the EU concerns in that regard are not relevant except that there MAY be problems in using Larnaca airport for Brits leaving in the north in the future (i.e. you will not b able to if you have stayed more than 90 days anywhere in the Island)


I have to disagree with you that the illegally occupied North is a good option. There are many cases still in court of the rightful owners of land that has been illegally built on reclaiming it and people losing everything as a result. In addition the infrastructure is poor. 

It is a nice place to visit but still much too risky to buy a property there.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I would have to agree with Veronica on this issue, too much uncertainty with the North side as well as the others stated by Veronica, but at the end of the day, it's your choice!
Cheers


----------



## Padd (Jan 29, 2017)

It sounds like lots of people are expounding their opinion based on absolutley zero knowledge.
We own a property there and the people are lovely and any comment about conficating illegal property is based on properties in the North with a GREEK title. There is no problem about buying property with a Turkish Cypriot or TRNC title, and no respectable estate agent will sell a property like that. You can spot them anyway, they are the derelict ones that no-one wants.
The legal system is based on English law, so no problem there, its just a bit slow.
The weather's great, the people are lovely and helpful and lots of UK expats around, so beer and advice always available.
Cant wait to retire and spend a few months a year out there!


----------



## Padd (Jan 29, 2017)

By the way, if you believe that Turkey was trying to invade Cyprus like a land grab, you are only hearing the greek propaganda story about what happened. Actually Turkey was mobilised to protect Turkish Cypriots who were being slaughtered as the Greeks under Arch-bishop Makarios as he tried to effect Enosis ie annexing by Greece (which is over 1000km away).
There are still military in N Cyprus, but you dont really see them and the North still tries to offer an olive branch to the south and talks about re-unification. These are always snubbed by the south, probably because they dont want their property prices affected, or cheap labour turning up from the North.
I'm happy it stays seperated, not because I dont like Greek Cypriots, I do, but because it means the cost of living there will continue to stay low.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Padd

I suggest that you read the UK Foreign Commonwealth and Development Office advice regarding Buying property in the north of Cyprus.

Regards,


----------



## Padd (Jan 29, 2017)

It's not very clear or confusing. It all relates to property with Greek Cypriot title. With Turkish Cypriot title you are fine


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It was nothing to do with Makarios. He was ousted by the Greek generals and it was they who tried to annexe Cyprus. Yes Turkey had a right to protect Turkish Cypriots but they had no right to seize any part of the island once the conflict was over. Nor did they according to international law have the right to settle thousands of Turks on the island. As for title deeds claiming land was Turkish owned there are thousands of Greek Cypriot owned properties that the Turkish government have issued illegal certificates for claiming them to have been Turkish Cypriot owned. The only legal title deeds are held in Nicosia land registry and many Turkish title deeds do not match up with them.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Veronica, when the Greek Cypriots fled south as a consequence of the Turkish invasion, the influx of Turkish Cypriots fleeing the south were given property that the Greek Cypriots left behind. The occupying regime issued the properties with 'Eşdeğer' (exchange) deeds.

Remember the landmark Oram's case? The court ordered them to demolish the building, return the to its rightful owner (a Greek Cypriot), pay the cost of legal proceedings, etc.

See the Wikipedia article Apostolides v Orams

That should be sufficient warning to anyone contemplating buying property with 'Turkish' or 'TRNC' deeds.

As you say, the only legal deeds are held in the Nicosia Land Registry.

(Interestingly, I've been contacted by someone looking to buy Turkish Cypriot owned land in the Republic. The land's owner is currently seeking permission to sell the land from the authorities in the Republic.)

Regards,


----------



## baxi (12 mo ago)

i owned a property in bellapais for some time , afraid the build quality is not to good ,considering they bring unskilled workers in from the mainland , and some live in the property , keeps the prices down , not as many expats living there as compared to 10 years ago ,


----------



## freekpieter (8 mo ago)

Labronia said:


> A lovely place to visit but not somewhere I would want to live as it is not part of the EU and so does not incur the same benefits. Perhaps rent first to find out which area suits your lifestyle and your budget?


You seem to know Cyprus well. I want to move there but need a town with many expats and good social expats life. Advice pls.


----------



## baxi (12 mo ago)

pathos has a lot of expats , but some people reckon its more expensive place to live , has most of the goods come via Nicosia , ? ,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

baxi said:


> pathos has a lot of expats , but some people reckon its more expensive place to live , has most of the goods come via Nicosia , ? ,


Why would goods come via Nicosia? The container ships come into the port in Limassol. Air freight comes into Larnaca and Paphos airports.

By the way it is Paphos or Pafos not Pathos


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leslieburney281 said:


> have it your way ,


Pardon? There is no airport or Container port anywhere near Nicosia. Your remark is total nonsense.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

baxi said:


> pathos has a lot of expats , but some people reckon its more expensive place to live , has most of the goods come via Nicosia , ? ,


It is against forum rules to have more than one username. Therefore both of your accounts are now banned.


----------

